
Exploring a New Way of Planning and Executing Hackathons - kevindykes
http://blog.apievangelist.com/2012/12/12/exploring-a-new-way-of-planning-and-executing-hackathons/
======
kevindykes
Kin keeps adding great stuff to the community. We're planning our first
hackathon for an open source project we're leading and this seems like a great
starting point.

